# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم أئمة الدعوة النجدية في من يعذرون المشرك بالجهل ؟ .

## الإمام الدهلوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فهـــــذه بعض أقوال أئمة الدعوة النجدية في من يعذر فاعل الشرك الأكبر بالجهل حيث كان هذا المذهب ظاهر في زمانهم . 
يقول العلامة  أبابطين رحمه الله : ( ...  فإن كان مُرتكب الشرك الأكبر معذوراً لجهله ، فمن الذي لا يُعذر ؟! ولازم هذه ‏الدعوى : أنه ليس لله حجة على أحد إلاَّ المعاند ، مع أن صاحب هذه الدعوى لا يمكنه ‏طرد أصله ، بل لا بُد أن يتناقض ، فإنه لا يمكنه أن يتوقف في تكفير من شك في رسالة ‏محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أو شك في البعث ، أو غير ذلك من أصول الدين ، والشاك ‏جاهل . والفقهاء يذكرون في كتب الفقه حكم المرتد : أنه المسلم الذي يكفر بعد ‏إسلامه ، نطقاً ، أو فعلاً ، أو شكاً ، أو اعتقاداً ، وسبب الشك الجهل . ولازم هذا : أنّا لا ‏نُكفر جهلة اليهود والنصارى ‏ ، والذين يسجدون للشمس والقمر والأصنام لجهلهم ، ‏ولا الذين حرقهم علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - بالنار ، لأنّا نقطع أنهم جُهال ، وقد ‏أجمع المسلمون على كفر من لم يُكفر اليهود والنصارى أو شك في كُفرهم ، ونحن نتيقن ‏أن أكثرهم جهال ) إهــ الدرر السنية (12/69 ) . 
الشيخ - رحمه الله - لم يقل إن هذه الدعوى بنفسها كفر .. بل إن لوازمها هو ما ذكر .. وكما هو معلوم أن لازم المذهب ليس بمذهب ، إلا أن يلتزمه صاحبه .. فالذين يقولون بالعذر بالجهل لا يلتزمون بهذه اللوازم التي ذكرها الشيخ .. مع أن لهم في كلامه مقالاً ..
وقال أيضاً رحمه الله تعالى : ( فنقول : كل من فعل اليوم ذلك عند هذه المشاهد ، فهو مشرك كافر بلا شك ، بدلالة الكتاب والسنة والإجماع ؛ ونحن نعلم أن من فعل ذلك ممن ينتسب إلى الإسلام ، أنه لم يوقعهم في ذلك إلا الجهل ، فلو علموا أن ذلك يبعد عن الله غاية الإبعاد ، وأنه من الشرك الذي حرمه الله ، لم يقدموا عليه ، فكفرهم جميع العلماء ، ولم يعذروهم بالجهل ، كما يقول بعض الضالين : إن هؤلاء معذورون لأنهم جهال .
وهذا قول على الله بغير علم ، مُعارَض بمثل قوله تعالى : { فَرِيقاً هَدَى وَفَرِيقاً حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلالَةُ إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ } الآية ، {قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً} الآيتين . ) إهــ . الدرر السنية ( 5/ 405) . 
تأمّل كيف سماهم بالضالين ، ولم يحكم بكفرهم .. وجعل قولهم هو قولاً على الله بغير    علم ..  ومن المعلوم عنهم أنهم لا يتركون كفراً إلا ويصرّحون بوضوح أنه كفر ، ويكفّرون فاعله .. ولكن ، هل نجد من كلامهم ما يدلّ على تكفير أصحاب العذر بالجهل ؟؟ . 
ويقول العلامة إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن رحمه الله : (  فقد بلغنا وسمعنا من فريق ممن يدعي العلم والدين وممن هو بزعمه مؤتم بالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إن من أشرك بالله وعبد الأوثان لا يطلق عليه الكفر والشرك بعينه وذلك أن بعض من شافهني منهم سمع من بعض الإخوان أنه أطلق الشرك والكفر على رجل دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واستغاث به فقال له الرجل لا تطلق عليه الكفر حتى تعرفه وكان هذا وأجناسه لا يعبأون بمخالطة المشركين في الأسفار وفي ديارهم بل يطلبون العلم على من هو أكفر الناس من علماء المشركين وكانوا قد لفقوا لهم شبهات على دعواهم ... وقد غروا بها بعض الرعاع من أتباعهم ومن لا معرفة عنده ومن لا يعرف حالهم ولا فرق عنده ولا فهم متحيزون عن الإخوان بأجسامهم وعن المشايخ بقلوبهم ومداهنون لهم ، وقد استوحشوا واستوحش منهم بما أظهروا من الشبه وبما ظهر عليهم من الكآبة بمخالطة الفقسة والمشركين ، وعند التحقيق لا يكفرون المشرك إلا بالعموم وفيما بينهم يتورعون عن ذلك ، ثم دبت بدعتهم وشبهتهم حتى راجت على من هو من خواص الأخوان وذلك والله أعلم بسبب ترك كتب الأصول وعدم الأعتناء بها وعدم الخوف من الزيغ . 
رغبوا عن رسائل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قدس الله روحه ورسائل بنيه فإنها كفيلة بتبيين جميع هذه الشبه جداً كما سيمر ومن له أدنى معرفة إذا رأى حال الناس اليوم ونظر إلى اعتقاد المشايخ المذكورين تحير جداً ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وذلك أن بعض من أشرنا إليه بحثته عن هذه المسألة فقال نقول لأهل هذه القباب الذين يعبدونها ومن فيها فعلك هذا شرك وليس هو بمشرك ، فانظر ترى واحمد ربك واسأله العافية ، فإن هذا الجواب من بعض أجوبة العراقي التي يرد عليها الشيخ عبد اللطيف وذكر الذي حدثني عن هذا أنه سأله بعض الطلبة عن ذلك وعن مستدلهم فقال نكفر النوع ولا نعين الشخص إلا بعد التعريف ، ومستندنا ما رأيناه في بعض رسائل الشيخ محمد قدس الله روحه على أنه امتنع من تكفير من عبد قبة الكلواز وعبد القادر من الجهال لعدم من ينبه ، فانظر ترى العجب ثم اسأل الله العافية وأن يعافيك من الحور بعد الكور ... 
ونحن نقول الحمد لله وله الثناء ونسأله المعونة والسداد ولا نقول إلا كما قال مشايخنا الشيخ محمد في إفادة المستفيد وحفيده في رده على العراقي وكذلك هو قول أئمة الدين قبلهم ومما هو معلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام أن المرجع في مسائل أصول الدين إلى الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأئمة المعتبر وهو ما كان عليه الصحابة وليس المرجع إلى عالم بعينه في ذلك فمن تقرر عنده هذا الأصل تقريرا لا يدفعه شبهة وأخذ بشراشير قلبه هان عليه ما قد يراه من الكلام المشتبه في بعض مصنفات أئمته إذ لا معصوم إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومسألتنا هذه وهي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له والبراءة من عبادة ما سواه وأن من عبد مع الله غيره فقد أشرك الشرك الأكبر الذي ينقل عن الملة هي
أصل الأصول وبها أرسل الله الرسل وأنزل الكتب وقامت على الناس الحجة بالرسول وبالقرآن وهكذا تجد الجواب من أئمة الدين في ذلك الأصل عند تكفير من أشرك بالله فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل لا يذكرون التعريف في مسائل الأصول إنما يذكرون التعريف في المسائل الخفية التي قد يخفى دليلها على بعض المسلمين كمسائل نازع بها بعض أهل البدع كالقدرية والمرجئة أو في مسألة خفية كالصرف والعطف وكيف يعرفون عباد القبور وهم ليسوا بمسلمين ولا يدخلون في مسمى الإسلام وهل يبقى مع الشرك عمل والله تعالى يقول : " ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى الجنة الجمل في سم الخياط " 
" ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به في مكان سحيق " 
" إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به " إلى غيرذلك من الآيات ، ولكن هذا المعتقد يلزم منه معتقد قبيح وهو أن الحجة لم تقم على هذه الأمة بالرسول والقرآن نعوذ بالله من سوء الفهم الذي أوجب لهم نسيان الكتاب والرسول 
وهذه الشبهة التي ذكرنا قد وقع مثلها أو دونها لأناس في زمن الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ولكن من وقعت له يراها شبهة ويطلب كشفها وأما من ذكرنا فإنهم يجعلونها أصلاً ويحكمون على عامة المشركين بالتعريف ويجهلون من خالفهم فلا يوفقون للصواب لأن لهم في ذلك هوى وهو مخالطة المشركين ، ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا ، الله أكبر ، ما أكثر المنحرفين وهم لا يشعرون ) إهــ  رسالة حكم تكفير المعين . 
وواضح هنا أن الشيخ قد أعتبر هذه المسألة بدعة ولكن لم يكفر من التبست عليه ... وذكر أنه يلزم منها معتقد قبيح والله أعلم .  
و يقول الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله:( لو قدر أن أحداً من العلماء توقف عـن القول بكفر أحد مـن هؤلاء الجهال المقلدين للجهمية أو الجهال المقلدين لعباد القبور أمكن أن نعتذر عنه بأنه مخطئ معذور ولا نقول بكفره لعدم عصمته من الخطأ ، والإجماع في ذلك قطعي، ولا بدع أن يغلط فقد غلط من هو خير منه ... وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام في رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام عشرة أسباب في العذر لهم فيما غلطوا فيه وأخطأوا وهم مجتهدون؛ وأما تكفيره أعني المخطئ والغالط فهو من الكذب والإلزام الباطل فإنه لم يكفر أحد من العلماء أحدا إذا توقف في كفر أحد لسبب من الأسباب التي يعذر بها العالم إذا أخطأ ولم يقم عنده دليل على كفر من قام به هذا الوصف الذي يكفر به من قام به ؛ بل إذا بين له ثم بعد ذلك عاند وكابر وأصر" " ، ولهذا لما استحل طائفة من الصحابة والتابعين كقدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه شرب الخمر وظنوا أنها تباح لمن عمل صالحا على ما فهموه من آية المائدة اتفق علماء الصحابة كعمر وعلي وغيرهما على أنهم يستتابون فإن أصروا على الاستحلال كفروا وإن أقروا بالتحريم جلدوا فلم يكفروهم بالاستحلال ابتداء لأجل الشبهة التي عرضت لهم حتى يبين لهم الحق فإذا أصروا على الجحود كفروا ، ولكن الجهل وعدم العلم بما عليه المحققون أوقعك في التهور بالقول بغير حجة ولا دليل بالإلزامات الباطلة والجهالات العاطلة وكانت هـذه الطريقة مـن طرائق أهل البدع فنسج على منوالهم هذا المتنطع بالتمويه والسفسطة وما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل) إهـ كشف الأوهام والإلتباس عن تشبيه بعض الأغبياء من الناس ( صـ16). 
وقال رحمه الله في عن من يعذر المشرك بالجهل :( وإن كان الكلام فيمن يدب عنهم ، ويجادل بالباطل دونهم خطأ ، فالذي بلغنا عن الإخوان من أهل عمان أنهم يبرؤون إلى الله  من تكفير هؤلاء الدابين والمجادلين ، وعن أنهم لا يكفرون بالعموم كما يزعم... ويقولون إنما الكلام في الجهمية ، وعباد القبور والأباضية ، ويقولون لم يصدر على من جادل عنهم إلا الإنكار عليهم ، وهجرهم ، وترك السلام عليهم ، فإذا كان كذلك كان الرد والتشنيع بالباطل على الإخوان من الصد عن سبيل الله ، ومن الإتباع للهوى والعصبية.  وغاية مرامهم أن تمشي الحال مع من هب ودرج ، وأن لا يكون في  ذلك من عار ولا حرج ، وهـذا إن أحسنا الظن بهؤلاء الدابين عمن  حرج عن سبيل المؤمنين ، وأنه صدر ذلك منهم عن شبهة عرضت  لهم أن هؤلاء الجهمية وعباد القبور والأباضية داخلون في كلام الشيخ أعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وأنـه لم تبلغهم الدعوة ، ولـم تقم عليهم الحجة ، مع أن هـذا إن كان هو الشبهة العارضة لهم فهومـن أبطل الباطل) إهـ رسالة كشف الشبهتين(صـ27).                      
وقال أيضاً:( والمقصود أن الإخوان كانوا على طريق مستقيم من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرته، وسيرة أصحابه فكفروا من كفره الله ورسوله، وأجمع على تكفيره أهل العلم، وهجروا من السلام من لم يكفرهم، ووالاهم، وذب عنهم، لأنهم حملوهم على الجهل وعـدم المعرفة، وأنه قد قام معهم من الشبهة والتأويل ما أوجبهم الجدال عنهم، لأن هـذا عندهم من الدعوة إلى الله ، فلذلك ما عاملوهم إلا بالهجر من السلام ابتداءً ورداً)إهـ كشف الشبهتين(صـ20). 
وهذه الأقوال صريحة في أنهم لم يكفروا من أعذر المشرك بالجهل والله أعلم 
أرجوا من الأخوان أن يعلقوا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## من صاحب النقب

ابن تيمية ينسب القول بالعذر بالجهل في التوحيد إلى من قال إن الأفعال ليس فيها حسن و قبيح أي الأشاعرة

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم  ( من صاحب النقب ) 
يا ليتك تشرح لنا كلامك بشكل أوضح جزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أي العذر بالجهل في الشرك هو مذهب الأشاعرة عند ابن تيمية

قال ابن تيمية في مذاهب الناس في تقبيح الشرك قبل الرسالة :

والجمهور من السلف والخلف على أن ما كانوا فيه قبل مجيء الرسول من الشرك والجاهلية كان سيئا قبيحا وكان شرا لكن لا يستحقون العذاب إلا بعد مجيء الرسول ولهذا كان للناس في الشرك والظلم والكذب والفواحش ونحو ذلك ثلاثة أقوال :
قيل إن قبحها معلوم بالعقل وأنهم يستحقون العذاب على ذلك في الآخرة وإن لم يأتهم الرسول كما يقوله المعتزلة، وقيل لاقبح ولاحسن ولاشر فيهما قبل الخطاب كما تقوله الأشعرية ومن وافقهم وقيل إن ذلك سئ وشر وقبيح قبل مجيء الرسول لكن العقوبة إنما تستحق بمجيء الرسول وعلى هذا عامة السلف وأكثر المسلمين وعليه يدل الكتاب والسنة فإن فيهما بيان أن ما عليه الكفار هو شر وقبيح وسئ قبل الرسل وإن كانوا لا يستحقون العقوبة إلا بالرسل) 

و قال في أن اسم المشرك يثبت عند أهل السنة قبل الرسالة و لا يثبت عند الأشاعرة :

فَصْلٌ وَقَدْ فَرَّقَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَ مَا قَبْلَ الرِّسَالَةِ وَمَا بَعْدَهَا فِي أَسْمَاءَ وَأَحْكَامٍ وَجَمَعَ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي أَسْمَاءَ وَأَحْكَامٍ وَذَلِكَ حُجَّةٌ عَلَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ : عَلَى مَنْ قَالَ : إنَّ الْأَفْعَالَ لَيْسَ فِيهَا حَسَنٌ وَقَبِيحٌ . وَمَنْ قَالَ : إنَّهُمْ يَسْتَحِقُّونَ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى الْقَوْلَيْنِ . أَمَّا الْأَوَّلُ فَإِنَّهُ سَمَّاهُمْ ظَالِمِينَ وَطَاغِينَ وَمُفْسِدِينَ ؛ لِقَوْلِهِ : { اذْهَبْ إلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إنَّهُ طَغَى } وَقَوْلِهِ : { وَإِذْ نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } { قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ } وَقَوْلِهِ : { إنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ إنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ } فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ ظَالِمٌ وَطَاغٍ وَمُفْسِدٌ هُوَ وَقَوْمُهُ وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ ذَمِّ الْأَفْعَالِ ؛ وَالذَّمُّ إنَّمَا . يَكُونُ فِي الْأَفْعَالِ السَّيِّئَةِ الْقَبِيحَةِ فَدَلَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَفْعَالَ تَكُونُ قَبِيحَةً مَذْمُومَةً قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ الرَّسُولِ إلَيْهِمْ لَا يَسْتَحِقُّونَ الْعَذَابَ إلَّا بَعْدَ إتْيَانِ الرَّسُولِ إلَيْهِمْ ؛ لِقَوْلِهِ : { وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا } . وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْبَرَ عَنْ هُودَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ : { اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إنْ أَنْتُمْ إلَّا مُفْتَرُونَ } فَجَعَلَهُمْ مُفْتَرِينَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَحْكُمَ بِحُكْمِ يُخَالِفُونَهُ ؛ لِكَوْنِهِمْ جَعَلُوا مَعَ اللَّهِ إلَهًا آخَرَ فَاسْمُ الْمُشْرِكِ ثَبَتَ قَبْلَ الرِّسَالَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِكُ بِرَبِّهِ وَيَعْدِلُ بِهِ وَيَجْعَلُ مَعَهُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَيَجْعَلُ لَهُ أَنْدَادًا قَبْلَ الرَّسُولِ وَيُثْبِتُ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاءَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَيْهَا وَكَذَلِكَ اسْمُ الْجَهْلِ وَالْجَاهِلِيَّ  ةِ يُقَالُ : جَاهِلِيَّةً وَجَاهِلًا قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ الرَّسُولِ وَأَمَّا التَّعْذِيبُ فَلَا . وَالتَّوَلِّي عَنْ الطَّاعَةِ كَقَوْلِهِ : { فَلَا صَدَّقَ وَلَا صَلَّى } { وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى } فَهَذَا لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا بَعْدَ الرَّسُولِ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِ عَنْ فِرْعَوْنَ . { فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى } كَانَ هَذَا بَعْدَ مَجِيءِ الرَّسُولِ إلَيْهِ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى . { فَأَرَاهُ الْآيَةَ الْكُبْرَى } { فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى } وَقَالَ : { فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ}

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاك الله خيراً ..

فليأتوا بقول واحد صريح لأحد أئمة الدعوة النجدية يكفّر فيه من يعذر المشركين المنتسبين إلى الإسلام بالجهل .. هذا لو عندهم شيء من ذلك .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> جزاك الله خيراً ..
> فليأتوا بقول واحد صريح لأحد أئمة الدعوة النجدية يكفّر فيه من يعذر المشركين المنتسبين إلى الإسلام بالجهل .. هذا لو عندهم شيء من ذلك .


اراك واثق من نفسك ...
 القول الصريح هو ما نقله الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في قصة قتل زوجة المختار التي تجرأت وقلت عنه ما قلت ... فنقل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب للقصة هو اقرار منه بأن من لم يكفر الكافر يكفر .. ولو كان يعذره بجهله لوضح رحمه الله ..

أنت بكلامك هذا ميعت عقيدة الولاء والبراء .. فجعلت تكفير الكافر لا يتعدى وجهة نظر من شاء ان يكفر الكافر ومن شاء يعذره وكلاهما عندك مسلم (من كفر الكافر ومن عذره)
ساويت بين من كفر المشركين وبرأ منهم   ومن رقع للمشركين شركهم 

وهذا الذي عذر المشركين بجهلهم الدليل على كفره أنه لم يأت بأصل الدين من ناحية ومن  الآخرى  .. أن حكمه على المشرك بالاسلام يلزمه ولاءه ورد حكم الله في هذا المشرك ... وهذا كفر ..

أما إن كان ما زلت تعتقد بأن تكفير الكافر وجهة نظر وليس من أصل الدين ..
 فإليك الدليل من القرآن والسنة ومن كلام أئئمة الدعوة النجدية  على أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين ... 

يقول ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
" يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان" متفق عليه .



ويقول الشيخ محمدبن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :" أصــل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمرأن :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والمولاة فيه وتكفير من تركه . 
الثاني : الإنذار من الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ". 

يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
" أما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها ، وتكفر أهلها وتعاديهم "

ويقول أيضا الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :-
" ومعنى الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تتبرأ من كل مايعتقد فيه غير الله من جني ، أو أنسي ، أو شجرة ، أو حجر أو غير ذلك ، وتشهد عليه بالكفر والضلال وتبغضه ، ولو كان أنه أبوك وأخوك ، فأما من قال : أنا لا أعبد إلا الله وأنا لاأتعرض للسادة والقباب على القبور وأمثال ذلك ، فهذا كاذب في قول لا إله إلا الله ، ولم يؤمن بالله ولم يكفر بالطاغوت..." 

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :- 
وأنت يامن منّ الله عليه بالإسلام وعرف أن مامن إله إلا الله ، لاتظن أنك إذا قلت هذا هو الحق ، وإنا تارك ما سواه ، لكن لا أتعرض للمشركين ولا أقول فيهم شيئاً ، لاتظن أن ذلك يحصل لك به الدخول في الإسلام ، بل لابد من بغضهم وبغض من يحبهم ومسبتهم ومعاداتهم ، كما قال أبوك إبراهيم والذين معه : ﴿ إنا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ .."

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :-
ولو يقول رجل : أنا إتبع النبي  وهو على الحق ، لكن لاأتعرض للات والعزى ولاأتعرض أبا جهل وأمثاله ، ماعلي منهم ، لم يصح إسلامه ". 

 بعد هذه الأدلة التي ثبت أن تكفير الكافر من أصل ... 
هل يُعذر من أخطأ في أصل دينه وعذر المشركين ورقع لهم شركهم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أنس القاهرى

إن كان مذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية و الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب هو عدم العذر بالجهل فى مسائل التوحيد فما يكون الرد على هاتين الشبهتين

أولا..قول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية حيث قال : ( فإنه بعد معرفة ماجاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة أنه لم يشرع لأمته أن يدعو أحداً من الأموات و لاالصالحين و لاغيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة و لا بغيرها و لا بلفظ الاستعاذة و لا بغيرها ، كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت و لا إلى ميت و نحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور و أن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله و رسوله ، لكن لغلبة الجهل و قلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول مما يخالفه [ مختصراً من : الاستغاثة الكبرى : 1/629 و ما بعدها ] . هنا مع العلم أن الشيخ يتكلم عن عصره هو..و لا أظن أن الناس فى عصر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أجهل منهم فى عصرنا ..


و كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : و إذا كنا لا نكفر - أي كفر عين - من عبد الصنم الذي على قبر عبدالقادر والصنم الذي على قبر أحمد البدوي وأمثالهم لأجل جهلهم وعدم من ينبههم، فكيف نكفر من لم يشرك بالله إذا لم يهاجر إلينا أو لم يُكفّر ويقاتل، سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> وهذا الذي عذر المشركين بجهلهم الدليل على كفره أنه لم يأت بأصل الدين من ناحية ومن  الآخرى  .. أن حكمه على المشرك بالاسلام يلزمه ولاءه ورد حكم الله في هذا المشرك ... وهذا كفر ..


قال الشيخ عصام برقاوي المقدسي  _الرسالة الثلاثنية_
ومن الأخطاء الشائعة في التكفير إطلاق قاعدة ( من لم يكفر الكافر فهو كافر ) دون تفصيل . 

وسوء استعمال هذه القاعدة عمّ بلاؤه وطمّ بين كثير من الشباب ، حتى جعلها بعض غلاة المكفرة أصل الدين وشرط صحة الإسلام ، يدور معها الإسلام عندهم وجودا وعدما ، وعقدوا عليها الولاء والبراء ؛ فمن أطلقها وأعملها فهو المسلم الموحد الذي يتولّونه ،ومن خالفهم في بعض جزئياتها عادوه وبرئوا منه وكفّروه ؛ حتى بلغ بهم الأمر أن كفر بعضهم بعضا .. لأنه لا يخلو أن يخالف بعضهم في تكفير بعض الناس ، فيكفر بعضهم بعضا بسبب هذا الخلاف . 

ونحن نسأل هؤلاء هنا سؤالا مفاده : إذا كان إطلاق هذه القاعدة على طريقتكم دون تفصيل شرطا لصحة الإسلام ؛ أفيولد الإنسان يعرفه أم يجب عليه تعلمه ؟ 
فإن قالوا : يولد يعرفه . 
فقد عارضوا قوله تعالى : (( والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا )) . 
وإن قالوا : يجب تعلمه . 
قلنا : متى يجب عليه ذلك ؛ أقبل البلوغ أم بعده ؟ ولا بد من أحد الجوابين . 
فإن قالوا : قبله . 
خالفوا صريح حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( رفع القلم عن ثلاث .. منهم ؛ الصغير حتى يحتلم ) . 
وإن قالوا : بعد البلوغ . 
قلنا لهم : ضعوا لنا حدا ؛ أيجب عليه مباشرة بعد البلوغ ، أم على التراخي ؟ 
فإن قالوا : على التراخي . 
تناقضوا وأجازوا بقاء الغلام بعد احتلامه على الكفر مدة لا يعرفون حدها ، فلو مات مات على الكفر عندهم . 
فإن قالوا : مباشرة . 
قلنا : فإنها من المسائل التي تحتاج إلى نظر وبحث وتعلم ودراسة خصوصا في ظل شبهات وتلبيسات مشايخ السوء ، وهذا بحد ذاته يحتاج برهة من الوقت ولو سويعات ؛هذا على أقل تقدير إذ أنتم لم تنتحلوه إلا بعد مدة من الدهر وطويل من البحث ، ولا يجادل في هذا إلا جاهل معاند ، فيلزمهم التسليم به . 
وإذا جوّزتم الكفر ولو للحظات لأجل تعلم ذلك ، ولا بد لكم من هذا بعد أن جعلتموه شرطا للإسلام ؛ فقد جوّزتم الكفر بالله تعالى ؛ وقرّرتم أنه لا يصح إسلام أحد بعد بلوغه حتى يكفر بالله ، وصرتم كفارا بذلك ، وإلا فخلوا عنكم المغالاة بهذه القاعدة ، وتعالوا إلى تفصيل أهل العلم فيها .


ثم قال
 وإياك ثم إياك أن تزل بك قدم الإفراط والمغالاة فتصير ممن جعل هذه القاعدة{من لم يكفر الكافر أو شك في كفره فقد كفر} أصل الدين ، يدور الإسلام عنده معها وجودا وعدما ، فيعقد على موافقته على تكفير من يكفرهم عقد الولاء والبراء ، والمؤاخاة والمعاداة ، فمن كفر من يكفرهم فهو له ولي حميم ؛ ولو كان من شر الخلق والخليقة ، ومن خالفه في ذلك عن جهل أو اجتهاد ؛ فهو من أعدائه بل من أعداء الله الكافرين !! أسأل الله تعالى أن يُجنّبني وإياك مواقع الزلل ، وأن يجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه . انتهى كلام الشيخ.


أما قولك أخي الكريم أن القول بإسلامهم يوجب الموالاة فهذا غريب جدا,فهذا شخص لا يعبد إلا الله و يعرف أن المشركين مخطئين و أنهم على باطل بعبادتهم غير الله و لكن لا يكفرهم لجهل معتبر أو تأويل مستساغ كما أنه لا يواليهم بل يبغضهم و يعاديهم و يحذر منهم.

و حتى إن والاهم والاهم موالاة صغرى,فهو حينها لم يقع في الكفر الأكبر بسبب الموالاة{إلا أن تكون من من يجعلون الموالاة كلها من الكفر الأكبر}.


و الله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ القاهري 

عدم العذر بالجهل للمشرك يكون بتسميته مشركاً و عدم تسميته موحداً و لا يكون بتكفيره ، فهذان القولان ينفيان تكفيره و لا يدلان على عدم تسيته بالمشرك لجهله 

فاسم موحد و مشرك تطلقان قبل الرسالة أما اسم مسلم و كافر فتطلقان بعد الرسالة عند العلماء و الله أعلم

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

الأخ أحمد الغزي هداك الله تعالى
مــا زلت أرى أنـك تــراوح في نفس المكــان ، وتكــرر كــلام سبــق الــرد عليـه بالتفصيل على هــذه الروابط 
تفضـــل : 
الـــرابــط الأول : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21070
الــرابــط الثــاني :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20946
الـــرابــط الثــالـث : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21292
الــرابــط الــرابــع : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21222
الــرابــط الخــامس : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20622
فمــا عليـك إلا  أن تــراجــع الــروابط تجــد الــردود على كلامــك بالتفصيل .. ولــو عنــدك جديد في المسألة فعرضه ولا نــريد كلام مكــرر ... وفقنا الله وإيـاك إلى الحق والصواب . 
_________

----------


## أبو شعيب

وعندما نسأله سؤالاً في الصميم ، لا يجيب ..

عندما أثبتنا له أن ابن حزم لم يكفّر الذين نزلت فيهم آيات التحاكم ، بل قال إن فعلهم نفاق أصغر ، ولم يكفروا .. تركنا دون إجابة ..

وعندما أثبتنا أن ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يعذر الشاك في بعض قدرة الله بالجهل .. لم نر له إجابة ..

لعلّ هذا ينبي عن أمر ما .. والله المستعان

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

سوف أعرض مسألة بسيطة لعلكم تستفيدوا منها :  
يقول القاضي عياض رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه الشفا : ( ... تقدم الكلام في قتل القاصد لسبه و الإزراء به ، و غمصه بأي وجه كان من ممكن أو محال ، فهذا وجه بين لا إشكال فيه . 
الوجه الثاني لاحق به في البيان و الجلاء ، و هو أن يكون القائل لما قال في جهته صلى الله عليه و سلم غير قاصد للسب و الإزراء ، و لا معتقد له ، و لكنه تكلم في جهته صلى الله عليه و سلم بكلمة الكفر ، من لعنه أو سبه أو تكذيبه أو إضافة ما لا يجوز عليه ، أو نفى ما يجب له مما هو في حقه صلى الله عليه و سلم نقيصة ، مثل أن ينسب إليه إتيان كبيرة ، أو مداهنة في تبليغ الرسالة ، أو في حكم بين الناس ، أو يغض من مرتبته ، أو شرف نسبه ، أو وفور علمه أو زهده ، أو يكذب بما اشتهر من أمور أخبر بها صلى الله عليه و سلم و تواتر الخبر بها عنه عن قصد لرد خبره ، أو يأتى بسفه من القول ، و قبيح من الكلام ، و نوع من السب في جهته ، و إن ظهر بدليل حاله أنه لم يعتمد ذمه ، و لم يقصد سبه ، إما لجهالة حملته على ما قاله ، أو لضجر أو سكر اضطره إليه ، أو قلة مراقبة و ضبط للسانه و عجرفة و تهور في كلامه ، فحكم هذا الوجه حكم الوجه الأول القتل دون تلعثم ، إذ لا يعذر أحد في ا لكفر بالجهالة ، و لا بدعوى زلل اللسان ، و لا بشيء مما ذكرناه ، إذ كان عقله في فطرته سليماً ، إلا من أكره و قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان .) إهــ . 
فانظـر هنـا ترى أن القاضي رحمه الله لا يعذر مثل هذا بالجهل  ، وقــد خالف  في ذلك الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله واعتبر أن الجهل قد يكون مانع في مثل هــذه الحــال . 
فقال رحمه الله في كتابه ( المحلى ) معلقاً على حديث الليتين الذين كذبوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المُفاداة في الشجة التي وجب بها القود في أول الأمر: ( فليس في هذا الحديث إلا ما جاء في حديث أنس الذي رواه ثابت وهو المُفاداة في الشجة التي وجب فيها القود ، ولا مزيد . وفي هــذا الخبر عذر الجاهل ، وأنه لا يخرج من الإسلام بما لو فعله العالم الذي قامت عليه الحجة لكان كافراً ، لأن هؤلاء الليتين كذبوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتكذيبه كفر مجرد بلا خلاف لكنهم بجلهلم وأعرابيتهم عُذروا بالجهالة فلم يكفروا ) إهــ . 
فهـل يصح أن يقال أن ابن حزم رحمه الله قد كفـر لأنه لم يكفر الكافر إذ تصور أن مثل هــذا الطاعن في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مسلم معذرو بالجهـالة ؟؟!!

----------


## أبو شعيب

ما شاء الله أخي الإمام الدهلوي .. هذه طعنة في صميم الفؤاد ..

ننتظر البيان من هؤلاء في تكفير ابن حزم - رحمه الله - .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> إن كان مذهب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية و الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب هو عدم العذر بالجهل فى مسائل التوحيد فما يكون الرد على هاتين الشبهتين
> 
> أولا..قول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية حيث قال : ( فإنه بعد معرفة ماجاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة أنه لم يشرع لأمته أن يدعو أحداً من الأموات و لاالصالحين و لاغيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة و لا بغيرها و لا بلفظ الاستعاذة و لا بغيرها ، كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت و لا إلى ميت و نحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور و أن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله و رسوله ، لكن لغلبة الجهل و قلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول مما يخالفه [ مختصراً من : الاستغاثة الكبرى : 1/629 و ما بعدها ] . هنا مع العلم أن الشيخ يتكلم عن عصره هو..و لا أظن أن الناس فى عصر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أجهل منهم فى عصرنا ..
> 
> 
> و كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : و إذا كنا لا نكفر - أي كفر عين - من عبد الصنم الذي على قبر عبدالقادر والصنم الذي على قبر أحمد البدوي وأمثالهم لأجل جهلهم وعدم من ينبههم، فكيف نكفر من لم يشرك بالله إذا لم يهاجر إلينا أو لم يُكفّر ويقاتل، سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم


اعلم هداك الله أن منهج الشيخين ابن تيمية ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب التفريق بين اسم الشرك وحكم الكفر  فهم لا يكفرون من وقع بالشرك جاهلا  إلا بعد قيام الحجة  ولكن لا يسمى مسلما ويلحق به اسم الشرك 

ولتتضح لك المسألة إقرأ الرسالة المتممة في العذر بالجهل 
اليك الرابط ...
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....9+%E6%DD%E5%E3

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> الأخ أحمد الغزي هداك الله تعالى
> مــا زلت أرى أنـك تــراوح في نفس المكــان ، وتكــرر كــلام سبــق الــرد عليـه بالتفصيل على هــذه الروابط 
> تفضـــل : 
> الـــرابــط الأول : 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21070
> الــرابــط الثــاني :
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20946
> الـــرابــط الثــالـث : 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21292
> ...


أنت تدعي انك رددت على هذا الكلام وهو ادلة قطعية من الكتاب والسنة واقوال صريحة لأئمة الدعوة النجدية على أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين ... عجبا لأمرك ..
 الموضوعات بين ايديك هل لك ان تدلني على ردك أو تنسخه هنا 
فمن العجب أن تصر على منهجك وتنكر أن تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين ...!!!

يقول ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
" يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان" متفق عليه .



ويقول الشيخ محمدبن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :" أصــل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمرأن :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والمولاة فيه وتكفير من تركه . 
الثاني : الإنذار من الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ". 

يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
" أما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها ، وتكفر أهلها وتعاديهم "

ويقول أيضا الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :-
" ومعنى الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تتبرأ من كل مايعتقد فيه غير الله من جني ، أو أنسي ، أو شجرة ، أو حجر أو غير ذلك ، وتشهد عليه بالكفر والضلال وتبغضه ، ولو كان أنه أبوك وأخوك ، فأما من قال : أنا لا أعبد إلا الله وأنا لاأتعرض للسادة والقباب على القبور وأمثال ذلك ، فهذا كاذب في قول لا إله إلا الله ، ولم يؤمن بالله ولم يكفر بالطاغوت..." 

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :- 
وأنت يامن منّ الله عليه بالإسلام وعرف أن مامن إله إلا الله ، لاتظن أنك إذا قلت هذا هو الحق ، وإنا تارك ما سواه ، لكن لا أتعرض للمشركين ولا أقول فيهم شيئاً ، لاتظن أن ذلك يحصل لك به الدخول في الإسلام ، بل لابد من بغضهم وبغض من يحبهم ومسبتهم ومعاداتهم ، كما قال أبوك إبراهيم والذين معه : ﴿ إنا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ .."

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :-
ولو يقول رجل : أنا إتبع النبي  وهو على الحق ، لكن لاأتعرض للات والعزى ولاأتعرض أبا جهل وأمثاله ، ماعلي منهم ، لم يصح إسلامه ". 

أنتظر ردك وأكون لك شاكرا ان ساعدتني فقد قرأت الموضوات فلم اجد اجابة

----------


## سفيان العربي

السلام عليكم، هناك أمور واضحة وضوح الشمس من القرآن والسنة وسيرة المصطفى مع الصحابة لا مجال للخلاف حولها ويمكن لأي عاقل منصف أن يكتشف أن هؤلاء فعلا يميعون الدين .. 

نعم أنا كذلك يجيبني ويجيب مخالفيه هو وصاحبه أبو الشبهات بنفس الإجابة دائما فيقولون: أنت لم تأت بالجديد ... هذه المسألة تحاورنا فيها باسهاب ... أين كنت ... اقرأ بقية المواضيع اقرأ الكتاب الفلاني ... والله لقد أمضيت قبل حوالي يومين الليل كاملا حتى الفجر وأنا أقرأ في أكثر من موضوع لهما فاستنتجت أنه لم يأت بأي جواب على أي سؤال بطريقة واضحة وقطعية ومنهجه يبقى غامضا وغير مفهوم .. فما هي إلا شبهات من هنا وهناك ويقول لغيره إذا ردوا: لم تأتوا بجديد ويستهزئ بالناس ويظهر كعالم واثق بنفسه .. 
أخاف أن يكون موضوعكم القادم: هل من أدلة قطعية على أن الله في السماء ؟ لتشككوا الناس فيما تبقى من عقائد .
دخلنا لنسأل علماء في هذا المنتدى المحترم فوجدنا !!!! أفسدوه

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

سفيان العربي دونك كلامنا هو موجد على الروابط أدخل وأرنا ردودك وإلا رحم الله من قال خيراً  أو سكت .
وأما أحمد الغزي فمـا زال يروح في مكانــه هداه الله .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> وعندما نسأله سؤالاً في الصميم ، لا يجيب ..
> عندما أثبتنا له أن ابن حزم لم يكفّر الذين نزلت فيهم آيات التحاكم ، بل قال إن فعلهم نفاق أصغر ، ولم يكفروا .. تركنا دون إجابة ..
> وعندما أثبتنا أن ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يعذر الشاك في بعض قدرة الله بالجهل .. لم نر له إجابة ..
> لعلّ هذا ينبي عن أمر ما .. والله المستعان


أنت لم تثبت ولن تثبت ذلك ... قل تقولت على ابن حزم...
 وقد نقلت لك قول ابن حزم كاملا ولكنك أصررت على أن تسيئ للعلماء _ هذا ما عهدته عنك  _  فهو يحدث عن النفاق وهذا جلي في كلامه وكفى بكلامه اجابة ...

أسأت إلى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله  في قصة قتل زوجة المختار
وافتريت على ابن حزم رحمه الله في حديثه عن النفاق وحملته على الشرك 
ومن قبل نسبت قول الكفر لابن العربي في حديثه عن الشرك الأصغر وهو يشرح كلام البخاري 
ابن تيمية عنده أقوال جلية في تكفير من شك في قدرة الله .. ولكنك لم  يعجبك الا قوله في شرح حديث الرجل الذي امر بتحريقه بعد موته وقد ثبت أنه قال انه يؤمن بقدرة الله بالجملة وشك في جزئية ... وكان حديثه عن العذاب في الآخرة

أما آن الأوان لتتأدب مع العلماء رحمهم الله ؟!!!

طلبت قولا صريحا في تكفير من عذر المشركين بجهلهم ... وذكرت لك أدلة قطعية من الكتاب والسنة ومن اقوال أئئمة الدعوة النجدية 
ولكن هذا ينبئ عن أمر ما ...

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> سوف أعرض مسألة بسيطة لعلكم تستفيدوا منها :  
> يقول القاضي عياض رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه الشفا : ( ... تقدم الكلام في قتل القاصد لسبه و الإزراء به ، و غمصه بأي وجه كان من ممكن أو محال ، فهذا وجه بين لا إشكال فيه . 
> الوجه الثاني لاحق به في البيان و الجلاء ، و هو أن يكون القائل لما قال في جهته صلى الله عليه و سلم غير قاصد للسب و الإزراء ، و لا معتقد له ، و لكنه تكلم في جهته صلى الله عليه و سلم بكلمة الكفر ، من لعنه أو سبه أو تكذيبه أو إضافة ما لا يجوز عليه ، أو نفى ما يجب له مما هو في حقه صلى الله عليه و سلم نقيصة ، مثل أن ينسب إليه إتيان كبيرة ، أو مداهنة في تبليغ الرسالة ، أو في حكم بين الناس ، أو يغض من مرتبته ، أو شرف نسبه ، أو وفور علمه أو زهده ، أو يكذب بما اشتهر من أمور أخبر بها صلى الله عليه و سلم و تواتر الخبر بها عنه عن قصد لرد خبره ، أو يأتى بسفه من القول ، و قبيح من الكلام ، و نوع من السب في جهته ، و إن ظهر بدليل حاله أنه لم يعتمد ذمه ، و لم يقصد سبه ، إما لجهالة حملته على ما قاله ، أو لضجر أو سكر اضطره إليه ، أو قلة مراقبة و ضبط للسانه و عجرفة و تهور في كلامه ، فحكم هذا الوجه حكم الوجه الأول القتل دون تلعثم ، إذ لا يعذر أحد في ا لكفر بالجهالة ، و لا بدعوى زلل اللسان ، و لا بشيء مما ذكرناه ، إذ كان عقله في فطرته سليماً ، إلا من أكره و قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان .) إهــ . 
> فانظـر هنـا ترى أن القاضي رحمه الله لا يعذر مثل هذا بالجهل  ، وقــد خالف  في ذلك الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله واعتبر أن الجهل قد يكون مانع في مثل هــذه الحــال . 
> فقال رحمه الله في كتابه ( المحلى ) معلقاً على حديث الليتين الذين كذبوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المُفاداة في الشجة التي وجب بها القود في أول الأمر: ( فليس في هذا الحديث إلا ما جاء في حديث أنس الذي رواه ثابت وهو المُفاداة في الشجة التي وجب فيها القود ، ولا مزيد . وفي هــذا الخبر عذر الجاهل ، وأنه لا يخرج من الإسلام بما لو فعله العالم الذي قامت عليه الحجة لكان كافراً ، لأن هؤلاء الليتين كذبوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتكذيبه كفر مجرد بلا خلاف لكنهم بجلهلم وأعرابيتهم عُذروا بالجهالة فلم يكفروا ) إهــ . 
> فهـل يصح أن يقال أن ابن حزم رحمه الله قد كفـر لأنه لم يكفر الكافر إذ تصور أن مثل هــذا الطاعن في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مسلم معذرو بالجهـالة ؟؟!!


مرة أخرى تضربون أقوال العلماء بالقطعي ليروق لكم شبهاتكم 
ابن حزم يتحدث عن امور الشرع ويعذر جاهلها وان ترتب عليه تكذيب النبي 
ومثال ذلك من انكر نبوة النبي الياس ... هذا لا يكفر حتى تقام عليه الحجة 
لأنه ربما لم يبلغه النص وانكار بنوة النبي كفر 
هل تقاس امور الشرائع وجهلها على أصل الدين ؟؟

وأنت تعلم قول ابن تيمية في كفر من علم بحال ابن عربي ولم يكفره 
وانصحك ان تكتفي  بتأويل كلام العلماء وضربها بالنصوص القطعية 
وليتك تقرأ كتاب " رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام " ففيه توضح للمسأله وانصاف للعلماء

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> ما شاء الله أخي الإمام الدهلوي .. هذه طعنة في صميم الفؤاد ..
> ننتظر البيان من هؤلاء في تكفير ابن حزم - رحمه الله - .


أعجبتك شبهة قول لأحد العلماء وحدت عن كلام الله  وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وكلام الأئمة 
لا نكفر العلماء بسوء فهم وتأويل فاسد 
ولكن نكفر من اشرك بالله ومن رقع للمشركين شركهم 


الله المستعان

يقول ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
" يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان" متفق عليه .



ويقول الشيخ محمدبن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :" أصــل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمرأن :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والمولاة فيه وتكفير من تركه . 
الثاني : الإنذار من الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ". 

يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
" أما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها ، وتكفر أهلها وتعاديهم "

ويقول أيضا الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :-
" ومعنى الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تتبرأ من كل مايعتقد فيه غير الله من جني ، أو أنسي ، أو شجرة ، أو حجر أو غير ذلك ، وتشهد عليه بالكفر والضلال وتبغضه ، ولو كان أنه أبوك وأخوك ، فأما من قال : أنا لا أعبد إلا الله وأنا لاأتعرض للسادة والقباب على القبور وأمثال ذلك ، فهذا كاذب في قول لا إله إلا الله ، ولم يؤمن بالله ولم يكفر بالطاغوت..." 

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :- 
وأنت يامن منّ الله عليه بالإسلام وعرف أن مامن إله إلا الله ، لاتظن أنك إذا قلت هذا هو الحق ، وإنا تارك ما سواه ، لكن لا أتعرض للمشركين ولا أقول فيهم شيئاً ، لاتظن أن ذلك يحصل لك به الدخول في الإسلام ، بل لابد من بغضهم وبغض من يحبهم ومسبتهم ومعاداتهم ، كما قال أبوك إبراهيم والذين معه : ﴿ إنا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ .."

وقال أيضا رحمه الله :-
ولو يقول رجل : أنا إتبع النبي  وهو على الحق ، لكن لاأتعرض للات والعزى ولاأتعرض أبا جهل وأمثاله ، ماعلي منهم ، لم يصح إسلامه ". 

الله يهديك ويشفيك من مرض ضرب اقوال العلماء ببعضها وتأويلها بما يخالف القطعي

----------


## أبو شعيب

إذا لم تفهم كلام ابن حزم ، مع الشرح الواضح له .. فلقد تودع منك .

لا غرابة في ذلك .. فليس كل أحد يفهم .

وقد حاور ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - الخوارج .. ففهم نصفهم ، وحَمُق نصفهم .. فلم يكن من عزاء للحمقى ، فكانوا كلاب أهل النار .

{ ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُم مِّنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اهْتَدَى } [النجم : 30]

والمدعو (سفيان العربي) .. أقول لك ..

لو كان عندك رد علمي ، أو حتى نصف رد علمي .. لكنت أتيت به .. ولكن لا غرابة أن لا تفهم .. ولا غرابة أن تتبع كل زاعق وناعق .. فإن عبادة العلماء صارت هي الدارجة الآن في هذا العصر ..

عندما ندعوكم إلى التأصيل الشرعي ، تلجأون إلى أقوال العلماء .. وهذا فقط ما تحسنونه ..




> أخاف أن يكون موضوعكم القادم: هل من أدلة قطعية على أن الله في السماء ؟ لتشككوا الناس فيما تبقى من عقائد .


هذا من أوضح وأكبر الأدلة أنك لا تفهم ما أقول .. ولا عجب في ذلك .

يقول الله تعالى : { أَمْ تَحْسَبُ أَنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ أَوْ يَعْقِلُونَ إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً } [الفرقان : 44]

والإسلام يحتاج إلى عاقلين يفهمون الكلام ويعونه .. ولا حاجة له بمن غُيّبت عقولهم في ظلمات الشهوات والغبوات .

لقد قال الله تعالى عن حال بعض الذين لا يفقهون : { وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْراً وَإِن يَرَوْاْ كُلَّ آيَةٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَآؤُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ } [الأنعام : 25]

فإن كانوا لا يفقهون كلام رب العالمين ، ولم يفقهوا حديث أفصح العرب ، الذي أوتي جوامع الكلم .. فردّوا كل ذلك بأن قالوا : { إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ } .. فكيف يفهم أشباههم كلاماً دونه في الفصاحة والبلاغة والبيان ؟

ويقول تعالى : { وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا قَالُواْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاء لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَـذَا إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ } [الأنفال : 31]

كل الذي فهموه من كلام الله - تعالى - هو أنه : أساطير الأولين .. (والآن يسمي البعض الأدلة بـ الشبهات ، تشابهت قلوبهم) .

بل إن من هؤلاء الذين ذكرهم الله من اعترف على نفسه بأنه لا يفهم .. 

قال تعالى : { وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ حَتَّى إِذَا خَرَجُوا مِنْ عِندِكَ قَالُوا لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفاً أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَهْوَاءهُمْ } [محمد : 16]

بعد كل البيان الذي أداه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. يسأل المنافقون : ماذا قال آنفاً !!! .. فكيف نأمل في أشباههم ممن غابت عقولهم ولا يفقهون من الحديث شيئاً ؟؟

وأخيراً .. قال الله تعالى : { قَالُواْ يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيراً مِّمَّا تَقُولُ وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفاً وَلَوْلاَ رَهْطُكَ لَرَجَمْنَاكَ وَمَا أَنتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ } [هود : 91] .

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

هــذه أضافة أخرى 
----------------- 
جاء في فتاوي اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء :" هل يعذر المسلم بجهله في الأمور الإعتقادية ": ( عندنا تفشي ظاهرة عبادة القبور وفي نفس الوقت وجود من يدافع عن هؤلاء ويقول: إنهم مسلمون معذورون بجهلهم فلا مانع من أن يتزوجوا من فتياتنا وأن نصلي خلفهم وأن لهم كافة حقوق المسلم على المسلم ولا يكتفون، بل يسمون من يقول بكفر هؤلاء: إنه صاحب بدعة يعامل معاملة المبتدعين، بل ويدعوا أن سماحتكم تعذرون عباد القبور بجهلهم حيث أقررتم مذكرة لشخص يدعى الغباشي يعذر فيها عباد القبور، لذلك أرجو من سماحتكم إرسال بحث شاف كاف تبين فيه الأمور التي فيها العذر بالجهل من الأمور التي لا عذر فيها، كذلك بيان المراجع التي يمكن الرجوع إليها في ذلك، ولكم منا جزيل الشكر.    
فأجابوا : يختلف الحكم على الإنسان بأنه يعذر بالجهل في المسائل الدينية أو لا يعذر باختلاف البلاغ وعدمه، وباختلاف المسألة نفسها وضوحًا وخفاء وتفاوت مدارك الناس قوة وضعفًا.                                          
فمن استغاث بأصحاب القبور دفعًا للضر أو كشفًا للكرب بين له أن ذلك شرك، وأقيمت عليه الحجة؛ أداء لواجب البلاغ، فإن أصر بعد البيان فهو مشرك يعامل في الدنيا معاملة الكافرين واستحق العذاب الأليم في الآخرة إذا مات على ذلك، قال الله تعالى : " رسلاً مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً " ، وقال تعالى : " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً " وقوله تعالى : " وأوحي إلى هذا القرآن لأنذركم به ومن بلغ ".                                    وثبت عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمح بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار" .  رواه مسلم إلى غير ذلك من الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على وجوب البيان وإقامة الحجة قبل المؤاخذة، ومن عاش في بلاد يسمع فيها الدعوة إلى الإسلام وغيره ثم لا يؤمن ولا يطلب الحق من أهله فهو في حكم من بلغته الدعوة الإسلامية وأصر على الكفر، ويشهد لذلك عموم حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه المتقدم، كما يشهد له ما قصه الله تعالى من نبأ قوم موسى إذ أضلهم السامري فعبدوا العجل وقد استخلف فيهم أخاه هارون عند ذهابه لمناجاة الله، فلما أنكر عليهم عبادة العجل قالوا: لن نبرح عليه عاكفين حتى يرجع إلينا موسى ، فاستجابوا لداعي الشرك، وأبوا أن يستجيبوا لداعي التوحيد، فلم يعذرهم الله في استجابتهم لدعوة الشرك والتلبيس عليهم فيها لوجود الدعوة للتوحيد إلى جانبها مع قرب العهد بدعوة موسى إلى التوحيد.
ويشهد لذلك أيضًا ما قصه الله من نبأ نقاش الشيطان لأهل النار وتخليه عنهم وبراءته منهم، قال الله تعالى : " وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم ما أنا بمصرخكم وما أنتم بمصرخي إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل إن الظالمين لهم عذاب أليم " ، فلم يعذروا بتصديقهم وعد الشيطان مع مزيد تلبيسه وتزيينه الشرك وإتباعهم لما سول لهم من الشرك لوقوعه إلى جانب وعـد الله الحق بالثواب الجزيل لمن صدق وعـده فاستجاب لتشريعه واتبع صراطه السوي .                                                                            
ومن نظر في البلاد التي انتشر فيها الإسلام وجد من يعيش فيها يتجاذبه فريقان ، فريق يدعو إلى البدع على اختلاف أنواعها شركية وغير شركية ، ويلبس على الناس ويزين لهم بدعته بما استطاع من أحاديث لا تصح وقصص عجيبة غريبة يوردها بأسلوب شيق جذاب ، وفريق يدعو إلى الحق والهدى ، ويقيم على ذلك الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة ، ويبين بطلان ما دعا إليه الفريق الآخر وما فيه من زيف ، فكان في بلاغ هذا الفريق وبيانه الكفاية في إقامة الحجة وإن قل عددهم ، فإن العبرة ببيان الحق بدليله لا بكثرة العدد فمن كان عاقلًا وعاش في مثل هذه البلاد واستطاع أن يعرف الحق من أهله إذا جد في طلبه وسلم من الهوى والعصبية ، ولم يغتر بغنى الأغنياء ولا بسيادة الزعماء ولا بوجاهة الوجهاء ولا اختل ميزان تفكيره ، وألغى عقله ، وكان من الذين قال الله فيهم : " إن الله لعن الكافرين وأعد لهم سعيراً خالدين فيها أبداً لا يجدون ولياً ولا نصيراً " يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعناً كبيراً " .                                                       
 أما من عاش في بلاد غير إسلامية ولم يسمع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن القرآن والإسلام فهذا - على تقدير وجوده - حكمه حكم أهل الفترة يجب على علماء المسلمين أن يبلغوه شريعة الإسلام أصولًا وفروعًا إقامة للحجة وإعذارًا إليه ، ويوم القيامة يعامل معاملة من لم يكلف في الدنيا لجنونه أو بلهه أو صغره وعدم تكليفه، وأما ما يخفى من أحكام الشريعة من جهة الدلالة أو لتقابل الأدلة وتجاذبها فلا يقال لمن خالف فيه: آمن وكفر ولكن يقال: أصاب وأخطأ، فيعذر فيه من أخطأ ويؤجر فيه من أصاب الحق باجتهاده أجرين ، وهذا النوع مما يتفاوت فيه الناس باختلاف مداركهم ومعرفتهم باللغة العربية وترجمتها وسعة اطلاعهم على نصوص الشريعة كتابًا وسنة ومعرفة صحيحها وسقيمها وناسخها ومنسوخها ونحو ذلك .                                                                               
وبـذا يُعلم أنه لا يجوز لطائفة الموحدين الذين يعتقدون كفر عباد القبور أن يكفروا إخوانهم الموحدين الذين توقفوا في كفرهم حتى تقام عليهم الحجة؛ لأن توقفهم عن تكفيرهم له شبهة وهي اعتقادهم أنه لا بد من إقامة الحجة على أولئك القبوريين قبل تكفيرهم بخلاف من لا شبهة في كفره كاليهود والنصارى والشيوعيين وأشباههم، فهؤلاء لا شبهة في كفرهم ولا في كفر من لم يكفرهم، والله ولي التوفيق، ونسأله سبحانه أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين، وأن يمنحهم الفقه في الدين، وأن يعيذنا وإياهم من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، ومن القول على الله سبحانه وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير علم، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ، وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم .) إهـ فتاوي اللجنة الدائمة (2/99) . 
وهـذا يتفق مع ما سبق نقله من أقوال أئمة الدعوة النجدية فيمن يعذرون بعض من يقع في الشرك الأكبر بالجهالة والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

الدهلوي بارك الله فيك رددت جهل هؤلاء التكفيريين

----------

